# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Setup a new Coral Tank

## Xmant

Got a great gift from a friend Justin. Were given some corals and sexy shrimps. Decided to setup a new pico coral tank straight away.




*Some corals and sexy shrimps*

----------


## Whitechicks7

Nice corals bro!

----------


## Xmant

Thank you.

----------


## Xmant

Finally, the corals and sexy shrimps are in the tank. :Very Happy: 





Looking forward to see the purple coral open.

----------


## situs-sk2

look nice, any chiller required

----------


## tjy

From the pic, it looks like you have a lot of tanks!

----------


## cdckjn

small tank like this, no need for chiller but need regular water change - in this case 10% every 2 weeks, I guess as there is very little bio-load.

----------


## dabaixiang

Sexy shrimps  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## mistic

hm... marine tank required chiller / sump tank?

Got a 2ft tank w goldfish... planning to decom it and go for marine tank instead... 

please advice..

----------


## welly

Very nice corals but still can improve in scaping the tank

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Will coral die if I don't use a chiller? Newbie

----------


## BFG

Depend on type of corals. Find out where they came from at the lfs.

----------


## Ralph

The marine fishes generally don't need chiller but if you are serious about the corals, you will need a chiller as most of them need temperature range about 25-27 degrees to grow well. an alternative to using chiller, is to use a fan to cool the water but this results in higher evaporation, so you need to top up with RO/DI or distilled water more often.




> Will coral die if I don't use a chiller? Newbie

----------

